# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Tsunami 2004

## schiene

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde
Heute vor zwei Jahren geschah das wohl größte Naturunglück der Menschheit.Über 220.000 Menschen verloren ihr Leben unter welchen sich auch gute Freunde und Bekannte von mir befinden.Millionen Menschen haben ihr Heim und Obdach verloren. :traurig: 
Wir waren 2004 bis vor 4 Wochen vor dem Tsunami in Khao Lak und hatten Glück.Andere leider nicht.
Bin sehr traurig und werde heute mit einigen Freunden ein paar Bierchen trinken und den Toten gedenken.

mfG schiene

----------

Das war schon ein seltsamer Tag.

Bei mir lief zufälliger Weise CNN und auf dem Tickerlaufband kamen erste Meldungen von Toten. Die Zahl der Toten wurde steht's nach oben korrigiert, bei jeder neuen Einblendung.

Lange Zeit hatten wir auch keine wirkliche Ahnung, was da genau passiert ist. Es hiess am Anfang immer Erdbeben.

Und so gegen Nachmittag 15 Uhr kamen dann die ersten Live Bilder des Geschehens.

Thais und Farangs standen damals gemeinsam in den Strassen von Cha Am, schauten Sprachlos auf die TV Bilder. Leise wurde dann doch diskutiert. Aber die Stille dominierte diesen Tag.

----------


## schiene

Meine Schwiegereltern haben 2 Tage später als im TV alle Berichte darüber gelaufen sind im Dorf gesammelt.Jeder hat etwas gegeben.Von Geschirr,Kleidung,Geld,einfach alles was jeder entberen konnte.Mit nem LKW voll sind sie nach Khao Lak gefahren und wollten helfen.Ein reinkommen nach Khao Lak war nicht möglich.Sie haben dann einen Helfer vom Roten Kreuz angesprochen welcher alles entgegen genommen hat.Das Geld haben sie an einzelne betroffene Personen in der Nähe verteilt.
mfG schiene

----------


## Hua Hin

Quelle:NTV

*Wieder im Angebot
Khao Lak*

Die meisten Deutschen hätten wohl passen müssen, wenn sie kurz vor Weihnachten 2004 gefragt worden wären, wer oder was Khao Lak ist. Dann kam der Tsunami im Indischen Ozean und mit ihm viel Leid und Zerstörung. 

Es gab Küstenabschnitte, die noch härter von den Todeswellen getroffen wurden, insbesondere in Indonesien. Gerade in Deutschland rückte aber rasch Khao Lak im Süden Thailands in den Fokus, weil es dort besonders viele tote Urlauber aus der Bundesrepublik zu beklagen gab. Für den Tourismus sei Khao Lak verloren, befürchteten manche Experten. Doch zwei Jahre später sieht die Sache anders aus: Khao Lak ist zurück in der Normalität - und in den Reisekatalogen. 


Rund 40 Hotels und größere Bungalowanlagen standen in Khao Lak, als der Tsunami am Zweiten Weihnachtstag 2004 über sie hineinbrach, sagt Bettina Kraemer vom Thailändischen Fremdenverkehrsamt TAT in Frankfurt. Die Bettenzahl lag bei etwa 4.000. Beide Werte seien inzwischen wieder erreicht, auch wenn noch nicht alle zerstörten Hotels an dem Kilometer langen Sandstrand wieder aufgebaut sind. Noch immer gebe es Baustellen in Khao Lak, "aber im Januar wird alles fertig", sagt Kraemer. 2005 sei ein Jahr des Aufräumens gewesen, 2006 eines des Wiederaufbaus, lautet ihre Bilanz. 

Khao Lak stehe touristisch heute wieder da, wo es ein Jahr vor dem Tsunami schon einmal war, urteilt Sedat Tatli, Bereichsleiter Asien bei Meier's Weltreisen in Frankfurt: Es sei eine aufstrebende Region mit Baustellentätigkeit. Die Kempinski-Gruppe zum Beispiel baue gerade das ehemalige "Sofitel" um, aus dem am Jahresende 2004 viele Bilder totaler Zerstörung um die Welt gingen und das fast vollständig niedergerissen worden ist. Die Neueröffnung soll 2008 sein. Zu spüren seien die Bauarbeiten vor allem im Zentrum der Küste von Khao Lak, südlich und nördlich lägen die Hotels weiter auseinander. Dass in den kommenden Jahren weitere Hotels entstehen, sei zu erwarten, so Tatli. 

An die Zerstörungen des 26. Dezember 2004 erinnert in Khao Lak ein Gedenkplatz, erklärt Bettina Kraemer. Auf Tafeln seien dort Namen der Opfer verzeichnet. Auch ein größeres Patrouillenboot der Polizei, das von den Wellen weit ins Landesinnere gespült wurde, ist noch an dem Platz, an dem es das Wasser damals zurückließ – "und dort soll es auch liegen bleiben." Neu ist für Urlauber, dass es nun überall Hinweisschilder zu Fluchtwegen in die Berge gibt, sagt Jan Respen, der Asien-Direktor des Reiseveranstalters FTI in Bangkok. Neben den Baustellen seien sonst aber kaum Flutfolgen sichtbar. "Jeder Tourist, der jetzt nach Khao Lak kommt, ist völlig überrascht", schreibt der Asien-Experte und Reiseführerautor Richard Doring auf seiner Homepage http://www.khaolak.de. Die Region habe sich "unglaublich schnell erholt". 

Auch bei den Reiseveranstaltern nimmt Khao Lak wieder ähnlich viel Raum ein wie vor dem Tsunami. Die TUI etwa listet im Sommerkatalog "Asien Schöne Ferien" dort sieben Hotels auf. FTI hat acht Hotels im Programm und Meier's Weltreisen neun. Das ist nur eines weniger als im Winter 2004/05 vor dem Tsunami, aber es sind mehr als doppelt so viele wie im Winter 2005/06, als Khao Lak im Programm geblieben war, "um den Namen nicht aus den Katalogen verschwinden zu lassen", wie Tatli es ausdrückt. Auch Neckermann stellt derzeit sieben Häuser zur Auswahl. 

Die Nachfrage zieht mit. Khao Lak werde "überdurchschnittlich gut gebucht", sagt Stefanie Berk, Fernreisen-Direktorin bei Neckermann im hessischen Oberursel. Der Tsunami wirke sich auf die Touristenzahlen nicht mehr aus, weil das Ereignis von den Urlaubern als "einmalige Naturkatastrophe, die sich nicht wiederholt" eingestuft werde. Sie rechne deshalb damit, dass Khao Lak für Neckermann Reisen bald wieder das wichtigste Zielgebiet in Süd-Thailand werden wird, sagt Berk. 

Meier's Weltreisen stehe bei der Nachfrage "knapp vor dem Stand, den wir zu Weihnachten 2004 hatten" sagt Sedat Tatli. FTI erreicht in Khao Lak immerhin 50 Prozent des Niveaus vor der Katastrophe. Khao Lak sei diejenige Destination, die in Thailand nach dem Tsunami "m langsamsten zurückgekehrt"sei, sagt Asien-Direktor Respen und erklärt das mit der Furcht der Touristen vor Baustellenlärm. Auch FTI rechne aber mit einer vollständigen Normalisierung im Winter 2007/08. 

Insgesamt habe die Hotelauslastung im vergangenen Winter, als erst wenige Anlagen geöffnet waren, bei 80 Prozent gelegen, sagt Bettina Kraemer. Nun seien es bei deutlich mehr Häusern 90 Prozent, und für manche Wochen sei Khao Lak fast ausgebucht. Mit seinen Stränden und den eher ruhigen Hotels sei Khao Lak ein Gegenpol zum trubeligeren Phuket und werde gerade von Deutschen gezielt gesucht. Es sei daher nicht zu erwarten, dass die Erinnerung an den Tsunami der Entwicklung von Khao Lak langfristig im Wege steht, sagt Kraemer. 

Informationen: Thailändisches Fremdenverkehrsamt, Bethmannstraße 58, 60311 Frankfurt (Tel.: 069/138 13 90).

----------


## guenny

> Der Tsunami wirke sich auf die Touristenzahlen nicht mehr aus, weil das Ereignis von den Urlaubern als "einmalige Naturkatastrophe, die sich nicht wiederholt" eingestuft werde.


Meine Frau sie das leider nicht so, keine Chance sie dahin zu bekommen. Sie hat eine richtiggehend panische Angst, dass das wieder passiert.

----------


## schiene

Wir haben uns heute einen Urlaubsfilm von 2004 wo wir in Khao Lak waren angeschaut.
Bekomme immer noch ne Gänsehaut wenn  man die Bilder mit Bekannten und Freunden sieht welche den Tsunami nicht überlebt haben.

----------


## schiene

Nun sind es schon 7 Jahre seit dem verherenden Tsunami vergangen.

----------


## Enrico

Ja, die Zeit vergeht. Da war ich gerade in Egypten, darauf dann dort der Bombenanschlag wo ich jeden Tag verbrachte...

----------


## schiene

Gestern war der 10.Jahrestag.Unglaublich wie schnell die Zeit vergeht.
http://www.mdr.de/mdr-aktuell/video242952.html

----------


## manni

Vor 10 Jahren kannte ich noch nichts von Thailand. 
Phuket hatte ich schon mal von gehört und Kao Lak sagte mir gar nichts.
Nach dem Tsunami kannte Thailand wohl jeder, ich auch, aber nur als Urlaubsland.
2010 War ich dann zum ersten Mal in Thailand, aber vorsichtshalber in Pattaya, in den Golf ist die Tsunami welle ja nicht rein gekommen.
Dieses Jahr war ich in Patong für kurze Zeit und man kann sich nicht mehr Vorstellen, wie das wohl zerstört war.

Ich hoffe, sowas passiert niemals wieder.

Gruß Manni

----------


## wein4tler

Hier eine interessante Website:
Das Tsunami Alarm System informiert per SMS über drohende Tsunami-Gefahren, weltweit.
http://www.tsunami-alarm-system.com/
Das System wertet erhobene Erdbebendaten aus. Anhand dieser Informationen erstellt das Tsunami Alarm System eine automatische Gefahrenprognose. Für die weitere Gefahren-Analyse und die auf einen Alarm folgende Entwarnung sorgt ein 24/7 Bereitschaftsteam.

----------


## Siamfan

Kao Lak war schon schlimm, aber weiter noerdlich auf Ko Kho Khao muss es noch schlimmer gewesen sein.

Geruechteweise soll die Welle da ueber 10m hoch gewesen sein.

Ich war zwischenzeitlich dort. Da geht eine Faehre rueber.
Da wurde alles mit Spendengeldern wieder aufgebaut.
Im Bereich des Festlandes auch sehr viele Schwalbenhaeuser.

Von den Ueberlebenden wollte wohl keiner mehr dort hin, trotz Spenden.

----------


## Siamfan

~2012 zwischen Ao Luck und den Inseln

----------


## Siamfan

Ich habe eben einen Film von dem Tag auf dem "Kleinen Koh Chang" gesehen, wo ich frueher gelebt habe.

Am Tag des Tsunamis lebte ich schon laenger in den Bergen.

In Koh Chang gab es keine Wellen, wohl durch die schuetzend vorgelagerte Insel Koh Phayam.


Das Wasser verschwand zunaechst und dann stieg es stetig an.

Allerdings hat es dann beim Ablaufen aus den Khlongs sehr sehr starken Sog gegeben, wodurch dort auch alles mitgerissen wurde.

Ganz anders auf auf Koh Hin Pa (?Pla) im Laem Son NP (Koh Kam Islands).
Die Aufnahmen wurden 2 Tage danach gemacht.
Die Unterkunft der Ranger war platt, die massiver Toilette/ Dusche lag zerbrochen am Boden, .... und ueberall  waren grosse Baeume entwurzelt, einige schwammen im Meer.

Erschreckend war immer wieder, wie unwissend, sorglos die Menschen waren.

Wir waren jetzt schon 4mal wieder auf der Insel. Vereinzelt sieht man noch die Wurzelstoecke der groessten Baeume (die Staemme wurden entfernt), aber sonst bemerkt man auf der Insel nichts mehr.


Hoechstens die vielen, verhaeltnismaessig jungen Baeume.

----------


## Siamfan

Wir waren im Laem Som Nationalpark (Festland). 

Letztes Jahr waren die Tsunami-Hinweisschilder nicht mehr lesbar. 


Die wurden alle erneuert und auch noch einigs zusätzlich aufgestellt.

----------

